# Please help in identifying the raag...



## nikhilkhullar (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello friends,

I have never had the chance to formally learn music, am a software engineer by profession but music flows in my veins. The lack of formal music knowledge leaves me in confusion many-a-times and I now intend to understand what I sing (have been singing on stage for over 17 years now  )

Kindly help me in identifying the raag or raagas in which the famous ghazal by Gulzar sahib: Shaam se aaNkh mein nami si hai... performed by the legendary Jagjit Singh sahib has been composed..?

I want to know this to improvise better as then I can use patterns from those specific raagas...

Awaiting a reply !

Thanks a lot in advance !

*Regards,
Nikhil Khullar*


----------

